# DNP water retention.



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Apologies if this has been explained before but when taking dnp for a while why do users experience water retention? And does it effect all users or just some? Is it an inevitable side effect or does it mean your doing something wrong ie not enough vit c??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

never hold any


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

how long did you run it for and what dosage?


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

I personally don't think I'm holding any, but the biggest break I've taken so far is 2 days so should be interesting when I stop all together.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im sure i didnt imagine reading about the water side of things as im sure Ausbuilt said you wont look your best until 7-10 days after end of cycle.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah loads of people report water retention, I just personally don't feel like I retain any.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

How much vit c etc do you take a day?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Thunderstruck,

It's actually due to low T3 levels (DNP suppresses conversion to T3). A side effect of this hypothyroidism is water retention. Please refer to this PDF file:

http://www.thyroid.org/wp-content/uploads/patients/brochures/Thyroid_and_Weight.pdf

(second page, mid column)

After you get off DNP, T3 levels return to normal in about 1 to 1.5 weeks and therefor shedding the water you gained earlier.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> How much vit c etc do you take a day?


Just 1000mcg or mg, can't remember which it is!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Johny85 said:


> Hi Thunderstruck,
> 
> It's actually due to low T3 levels (DNP suppresses conversion to T3). A side effect of this hypothyroidism is water retention. Please refer to this PDF file:
> 
> ...


Nice one cheers mate, that would make alot of sense then.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Johny85 said:


> Hi Thunderstruck,
> 
> It's actually due to low T3 levels (DNP suppresses conversion to T3). A side effect of this hypothyroidism is water retention. Please refer to this PDF file:
> 
> ...


Would this explain why I don't notice the water retention? As I'm taking T3 alongside the DNP.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i ran 200mg ED doing a week on week off. Was surprised how much water DNP sucked out of me, but during the week off the water came back.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

done 500 but never again gone try 250 for a month/5weeks this time round before blast


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Doing 12 weeks at 250mg pd, hitting in over 100mcg T3 too and some Vit C (can't remember how much).

Dry as fck. Into week 5. 32 lbs down


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Doing 12 weeks at 250mg pd, hitting in over 100mcg T3 too and some Vit C (can't remember how much).
> 
> Dry as fck. Into week 5. 32 lbs down


Like how you do things in extream's when were training ? actually lets do it in 6 weeks as ill be on blast so i might be able to lift half off wat u can lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Like how you do things in extream's when were training ? actually lets do it in 6 weeks as ill be on blast so i might be able to lift half off wat u can lol


Reza, have you been on the lash? Post doesn't make sense. Yes, I am an extreme guy, loving DNP, looking forward to SHIC. How's things matey?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Reza, have you been on the lash? Post doesn't make sense. Yes, I am an extreme guy, loving DNP, looking forward to SHIC. How's things matey?


lol no just hungry mate:drool:

things are ok trying to take some fat off at the mo


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ben89 said:


> Would this explain why I don't notice the water retention? As I'm taking T3 alongside the DNP.


Yes mate, that's correct. Here are some side effects of low T3 levels:


 Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold

 Constipation

 Weight gain and water retention

 Bradycardia (low heart rate - fewer than sixty beats per minute)

 Fatigue[15]

 Decreased sweating

 Muscle cramps and joint pain

 Dry, itchy skin

 Thin, brittle fingernails

 Rapid thoughts

 Depression

 Poor muscle tone (muscle hypotonia)

 Female infertility; any kind of problems with menstrual cycles

 Hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea

 Elevated serum cholesterol


As you can see, most of the 'bad things' (such as fatigue, muscle cramps, poor muscle tone, water retention...) you feel while using DNP, are partially caused by the low T3 levels. You will feel a lot better supplementing with T3 while using DNP, especially if you're on DNP for multiple weeks.


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Like how you do things in extream's when were training ? actually lets do it in 6 weeks as ill be on blast so i might be able to lift half off wat u can lol


If you're on a dosage of 200-250 mg, you will be able to workout.

You can help yourself by taking some ECA, not only will this help the lethargy, it will also help with the carb cravings as well.

On higher doses, I wouldn't recommend working out too much.


----------

